# Netzteil fiept



## KellerKind12 (16. November 2018)

Mein 500 Watt be quiet Pure Power 10 fiept ist das schädlich für das NT?

Es fiept aber nur wenn ich mein PC z.b für 2-4 tage nicht anmache nach 2-3 stunden ist das fiepen aber weg?


----------

